# Koi verhält sich komisch



## Teichfrischling21 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,
seit ein paar Tagen schwimmt einer unserer Koi nur noch in der Uferzone, wenn man ihm näher kommt schwimmt er zwar zurück in die Mitte,aber nach 15 Minuten ist er dann wieder an der selben Stelle. Er frisst dennoch normal und weist auch keine Verletzungen auf. Kann das vielleicht an dem warmen Wetter leigen?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Doris (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi verhält sich komisch*

Hallo
auch unsere Koi halten sich im Moment viel im seichten Gewässer auf, sie schwimmen zwar auch durch das tiefere Wasser durch, aber tagsüber "dümpeln" sie oft im relativ warmen Wasser - sieht fast so aus, als wenn sie es geniessen würden. Dann sind sie sehr träge und scheinen sogar etwas beleidigt, wenn man sie in ihrer Ruhe stört.


----------



## Teichfrischling21 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi verhält sich komisch*

Wenn es wirklich nur das ist dann bin ich ja beruhigt  Vielen Dank für die Antwort...
LG Teichfrischling


----------



## rainthanner (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi verhält sich komisch*

Hallo, 

ich seh das etwas anders und befürchte, dass es deinem Fischlein in diesem Kleinteich gesundheitlich schlecht geht. 

Würde die Wasserwerte inkl. Sauerstoff prüfen, einen Abstrich nehmen lassen und mich ggf. von der Koihaltung in zu kleinen Teichen verabschieden. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Redlisch (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi verhält sich komisch*

Hallo, 
mal abgesehen von der Teichgröße, machen das meine Koi ,Goldi`s und einige andere schon immer so.

Sie machen es nur wenn die Sonne richtig in den Teich scheint, sie legen sich dann auf Grund auf der ersten Stufe und nehmen ein Sonnenbad, in dem beschattenen Bereich findet man dann keine Fische. 
Selbst der Schwarm Gründlinge liegt auf -20cm in der Sonne, sie suchen sich dann immer ein flache Ecke aus.

Die anderen Arten (Rotfedern, Karauschen, __ Schuppenkarpfen, Elritzen etc.), legen sich auf das __ Hornblatt und verdösen dort den Tag.

Ich habe eigentlich immer etwas Angst das sie sich einen Sonnenbrand holen, aber bisher war nie etwas dergleichen zu beobachten.

An Sauerstoffmangel kann es zumindest bei mir nicht liegen, gerade bei Sonnenschein liegen die Werte über 100% Sättigung. Teilweise sieht es bei den Pflanzen aus, als wenn man eine Sprudelflasche aufgemacht hat  Überall steigen feine Perlen hoch.

Axel


----------



## Teichfrischling21 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koi verhält sich komisch*

Der Koi ist heute leider gestorben :-(  Weiß leider immer noch nich woran es lag,aber äußerlich hat er keine Anzeichen irgendeiner verletztung gehabt.


----------

